# spare cage !



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

long story short i have a spare cage it was previously used as a chinchilla cage has three levels and fairly big (i was looking on the internet to see if i could see one but cant find the cage) what other animals go in chinchilla cages ?


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

degus would


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Rats, Degus errr not sure what else.


----------



## Dan79 (Feb 20, 2010)

Degus use chinchilla cages


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Degu's maybe


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

hmmm degus u say i always thought they were jumpy saying that the only time ive seen them is in Pets at Home


----------



## Dan79 (Feb 20, 2010)

vet-2-b said:


> hmmm degus u say i always thought they were jumpy saying that the only time ive seen them is in Pets at Home


I had 2 degu boys and they were great...


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

what about ferrets ??? or do they smell really bad all the time


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

degus will chew plastic if it has a plastic bottom though , bear that in mind


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

its has a metal base and metal bars


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

a capybara


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Flissy said:


> a capybara


OMG i need one lol abit bigger then ur usal guineapig


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

vet-2-b said:


> OMG i need one lol abit bigger then ur usal guineapig


I want a pet capybara lol not sure where I'd put it though


----------

